# I'm a little confused by my hedgehog's behavior



## dahdala (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently purchased a hedgehog from a friend who was relocating. I have had him for well over a month now and have only seen this happen in the past week or so. After I clean his cage out, he starts to flip everything upside down or he just moves it. he also flips over his water bowl and his food bowl, he also does this in the middle of the night and it's starting to frighten me. Should I be worried or is this normal behavior? Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol it probably flips over because he is trying to stand on the edges and it flips up. Try getting a low sided heavy bottom dish for his food and water. He also may not like where you put his stuff and just wants to redecorate. Some hedgies are just naturally like things there way. (vex will always put his blanky in the same spot if i move it. He will also put his stuffed animal in one spot if i move it, but never plays with it.


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

Like Azyrios said, some hedgies are particular about where they're items are placed and he may be trying to return it to it's original position. Also he may do it to entertain his self. Does he have any toys? Dora has actually shown either a love (or hate we're not for sure) for a small tonka toy and sand toy hippo that she'll push and bang around her cage.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I had that problem with prick when I first got him but then I put his wheel in his cage and it stopped.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Same thing used to happen to me. Quigley used to have an igloo that took up lots of room in the cage and he would push that around all the time. Especially when he was put back in after a cage cleaning. I ended up replacing the igloo with just a blanket that he can crawl under and he's stopped making a mess of his cage. 

The other thing he did was tip over his water bowl. It was too tall and to reach the water he would tip it on it's side. spilling most of the water but leaving enough in that he could drink. After we got him a smaller water dish with shorter sides he stopped tipping it.


----------

